# Burstner leaks



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

Anyone out there had a problem with water leaks on Burstner A Clas? We have water getting in somewhere which is gathering on the tray which bolts to the underside of the drop down bed.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I think you already asked this question the other day.

HERE

steve


----------



## robwat (May 12, 2007)

*Burstner Leaks*

Yes Steve you are correct. I thought I would ask it again


----------

